# Status of PSA?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Ive been hearing that its been a while since an event and none are scheduled (but saw they just had the championships back east a month or so ago so they must be talking about the west coast). Also, was told OJ is no longer involved in PSA and he was pretty much the driving force.

So, whats up?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Matt.

We sold a fair bit of equipment at Nationals this year in Maryland and to several clubs throughout the US last year. 

There was a post on the PSA forum about there being some rule and admin changes, as well as a sleeve division being added, etc..so they are definitely alive and moving forward.


----------



## Steve Foss (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone know of a PSA trial coming up soon or in the spring on the East Coast?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Seems like I heard about one in April in Sanford Maybe. I didn't see anythign on the board for the upcoming season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Steve Foss said:


> Anyone know of a PSA trial coming up soon or in the spring on the East Coast?


Try these websites as they coordinate most of the EC trials.

www.tarheelcanine.com

www.metropolitank9.com


www.psak9.org (not sure how updated this is)

FORUM www.psak9forum.com


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> Try these websites as they coordinate most of the EC trials.
> 
> www.tarheelcanine.com
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jody! 

PSA is still around and kicking! Last year saw the kickoff of a brand new PSA Message Board. There are new and exciting things planned this year, including the launch of a new PSA website, some rule changes, and the very exciting introduction of the PDC Sleeve Division! 

The PSA K9 Forum is a great place to go to get updated information about all that is going on in PSA all over the country! 

The schedule on the East Coast is currently being set...as events are added to the schedule, we will be updating the board. We will be doing the same for the Mid West and the West Coast!

Speaking of the West Coast: PSA is *ALIVE and WELL*! =D> Long time West Coast Director, OJ Knighten, did choose to step down as the West Coast Director. Brought in by Jerry Bradshaw and Joe Morris (the co-founders of PSA), OJ worked hard to build interest in PSA in the West. He will be sorely missed as a Director!

In his place, however, Lucillano Oliva has taken over as the West Coast Director. Lucillano has been a long-time competitor in PSA, is a PSA judge, and served as the Assistant Director under OJ. Taking on the Asst. Director position is Dwayne Baker, a certified PSA decoy. There is no doubt that there will be great things happening in the West with Lucillano and Dwayne at the helm! 

If you have any questions for Lucillano or Dwayne, or are interested in starting a club or hosting a trial or seminar on the West Coast, please send me a private message, and I will give you their email addresses!


----------

